# BOXO bedding



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

I have not heard of, seen or found any mention on this baord of this bedding product til today on another thread.
If the price mentioned on the other post is correct its VERY affordable and I'd love to find out from some ratty experts their thoughts on this product, not finding much online aside from a sale site at amazon.com

Anyone with an opinion in the states please share! I'm in California, and dont shop at Walmart so wonder where else I might find it, IF its something worthwhile to track down!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I use fleece, Mewsprint (YN knockoff) and aspen for the majority of my rat cages but I am using the Boxo right now with my meeces and my old lady one-level cage...I am liking it very much. It doesn't have any smell like carefresh does, and the critters like it  Mine was donated so I am not sure how much it cost.


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

boxo is the best. it is a better cheaper version of carefresh. i say u should buy it


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

it cost me $7 for a 26L bag which lasts me about 2 months


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I've used it and liked it. It is a bit dustier than the white carefresh (my rat has constant respiratory issues so I switched to the white carefresh even though it has a weird smell)


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

JessyGene said:


> I've used it and liked it. It is a bit dustier than the white carefresh (my rat has constant respiratory issues so I switched to the white carefresh even though it has a weird smell)


true but so far i havent had a problem


----------

